# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 2.8m+ followers Facebook Page for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a 2.8m+ followers active Facebook page. more than a thousand followers are from Myanmar, BD, India and Global which represents 70% of total followers.

Mostly Members from "Myanmar, BD, India" represent 70% of the followers.

Daily follow this page. Most followers are entertainment, funny fans etc.

*page quality green.
*active page.

For more details and page insights, contact me.
Whatsapp: +8801836467940 (trusted and verified seller)
Skype: live:.cid.6858600723e8358f
*Price is not fixed, you can contact for price negotiations.

----------

